# Touring in Spain



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

We are in Salou at moment on our way to Benidorm by the end of month. Any good sightseeing places on way with campsites


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

One of our favourite places is Peniscola, camping El Eden is a nice site near the beach, easy walk into town, nice restaurants up near the castle

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Aire at Calpe has to be in the top ten, if only for the view and facilities.

A bit further south we found Almeriamar (just south of Almeria) to be one of the best Aires we visited this year. Parked on a harbour wall (sounds dull) with WiFi, Electricity, CCTV security, Hot showers, a beach 2 meters away with good swimming and views of the harbour and boats arriving to re-fuel. I forgot to mention the Bars and shops within 100 meters and the fact that it was quiet at night (when we were there).

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We often stop at Camp Blanc site, on the seafront at Albir.

cabby


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Crossing into Spain at La Junquera last month we stopped at the red supermarket beyond the Nacional Hotel and did some buying, I think it's called Euromart. To get into their car park it's easier to enter the uphill side, as if heading back to France, and a little further uphill there's a BP garage.

Why is this significant? Well on leaving the garage and entering the adjacent roundabout I saw a load of motorhomes parked in a car park and I think it said, "For Euromart Customers Only". We jumped in and parked as it was late at night.

Slightly surprised at 4.00 a m to find we'd been locked in, but there is a second exit... phew.

Great place to park with loads of other motorhomers and whilst it's not pretty and no services, it is there and it is free, and the shopping is good, (well cheaper anyway).

If anyone knows of a good Aire or accepted parking place on the beach near Tarifa I'd like to know. Going to drive over next week.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I have parked at the Los Lances beach Tarifa many times and only been moved off once. Approx Gps refs are 36.03526n 5.62622w there are two short roads leading in. But there are no services available so fill with water and empty your tanks beforehand.
I hope this helps
Colin


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*campsites*

Were in Benidorm at the mo( its hot )stayed at Calpe Aires 3 days ago its ok for a overnight stop its a little tight getting in also your on top of each other but over night is ok

Mick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Beniccasim
Javea
Calpe
Albir


TM


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I Alan

Do you have the coordinates for the aire at Almeriamar and the cost please?

Regards
Ray


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Been at Odissea,Calpe for over a week now.Staying till next month.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hydrocell said:


> I Alan
> 
> Do you have the coordinates for the aire at Almeriamar and the cost please?
> 
> ...


Almeriamar N36`41.855 W002`47.588

7€ gets you a key to hot showers and toilets and cctv coverage. For a little more you can have electricity and WiFi.
There is water and a place to empty the toilet.
The amenities of a town 'Mercadona' supermarket, and many bars and restaurants are a matter of yards away, yet not interfering with the parking zone.
When you arrive, drive to the end (you will understand) where the harbour-masters office is, and where you pay for what you want.

Do not be put off by the plastic sheets covering tomatoes where you turn for Almeriamar, they are not anywhere near the parking areas.

A beer at the nearest restaurant gives you a free Tapas and the beer was cheap.

Good luck

Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Alan.

I will try it out on my next trip to Spain, just got back from 8 weeks in Italy, so it will probably be in the spring when we venture south again.

Many thanks
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Alan

Just looking at the point where the coordinate takes me on google earth, i'm looking at the Fusion Cafe and the Las Marias Bar is this the right place, can't see showers, please can you verify.

Regards
Ray


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

36.696735,-2.794186

The above are the exact co-ordinates on my Google map which shows no vans on the day the picture was taken.
There are various forms of co-ordinates which my TomTom recognises, but the Google map did not recognise those I indicated.
Please get back to me if these do not work.

Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Alan


----------

